# Problema VMware-Server

## brigante

Ciao a tutti ragazzi,

purtroppo non riesco a far lavorare la VMware-Server di cui purtroppo necessito sempre.

ho provato altre soluzioni come Virtualbox e QEmu ma sinceramente non sono, (secondo i miei punti di vista), all' altezza di VMware.

in pratica cos'e' che mi succede, durante il merging va tutto a meraviglia, nessun errore, anche all' emerge --config vmware-server tutto va perfettamente.

il problema giunge quando vado ad aprire il browser all' indirizzo http://127.0.0.1:8333  dove dovrebbe comparirmi il form di login per entrare in Tomcat ed iniziare ad usare VMware-Server, ma non compare nessun form-login e al refresh della pagina mi spunta fuori: "The connection was reset"

ora, io avevo letto un altro post qui nel forum ma non riesco piu' a trovarlo...

vi posto qualche indicazione:

l' emerge --oneshot vmware-modules e' andato a buon fine...

poi ho fatto...

```
hacklab ~ # emerge --config vmware-server 

Configuring pkg...

 * Running /opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Server are stopped.

 * WARNING:  vmware has not yet been started.

This program previously created the file /dev/vmnet0, and was about to remove 

it.  Somebody else apparently did it already.

This program previously created the file /dev/vmnet1, and was about to remove 

it.  Somebody else apparently did it already.

This program previously created the file /dev/vmnet8, and was about to remove 

it.  Somebody else apparently did it already.

You have already setup networking.

Would you like to skip networking setup and keep your old settings as they are?

(yes/no) [yes] 

Please specify a port for remote connections to use [902] 

Using Existing SSL Certificate.

You have a pre-existing config.xml.  The new version will be created as 

/etc/vmware/hostd/NEW_config.xml.  Please check the new file for any new values

that you may need to migrate to your current config.xml.

Do you want to use the current proxy port values? [no] 

Please specify a port for standard http connections to use [8222] 

Please specify a port for secure http (https) connections to use [8333] 

The current administrative user for VMware Server  is 'brigante'.  Would you 

like to specify a different administrator? [no] 

Using brigante as the VMware Server administrator.

You have a pre-existing authorization.xml.  The new version will be created as 

/etc/vmware/hostd/NEW_authorization.xml.  Please check the new file for any new

values that you may need to migrate to your current authorization.xml.

You have a pre-existing vmInventory.xml.  The new version will be created as 

/etc/vmware/hostd/NEW_vmInventory.xml.  Please check the new file for any new 

values that you may need to migrate to your current vmInventory.xml.

You have a pre-existing clients.xml.  The new version will be created as 

/opt/vmware/server/lib/hostd/docroot/client/NEW_clients.xml.  Please check the 

new file for any new values that you may need to migrate to your current 

clients.xml.

This program previously created the file 

/opt/vmware/server/lib/webAccess/tomcat/apache-tomcat-6.0.16/work, and was 

about to remove it.  Somebody else apparently did it already.

Adding vmware to following runlevels

  default                   [skipped]

In which directory do you want to keep your virtual machine files? 

[/mnt/VM] 

You have a pre-existing datastores.xml.  The new version will be created as 

/etc/vmware/hostd/NEW_datastores.xml.  Please check the new file for any new 

values that you may need to migrate to your current datastores.xml.

Do you want to enter a serial number now? (yes/no/help) [no] 

The  VMware VIX API failed to install. Please correct the problem and run 

vmware-config.pl again.

 * Starting VMware services:

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   VM communication interface socket family:                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   VMware Server Authentication Daemon (background)                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Shared Memory Available                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting VMware management service

 *   VMware Server Host Agent (background)                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   VMware Virtual Infrastructure Web Access                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting VMware autostart virtual machines:  

 *   Virtual machines                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

The configuration of VMware Server 2.0.2 build-203138 for Linux for this 

running kernel completed successfully.
```

dopo che ricevo "The connection was reset" provo a fare il restart di vmware-server con il restart ed e' questo l' output che mi spunta fuori...

```
hacklab ~ # /etc/init.d/vmware restart

 * Stopping VMware autostart virtual machines:

 *   Virtual machines                                                                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 * Stopping VMware management services:

 *   VMware Virtual Infrastructure Web Access                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   VMware Server Host Agent                                                                                                                                                [ !! ]

 * Stopping VMware services:

 *   VMware Authentication Daemon                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   VM communication interface socket family:                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Host network detection                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * VMware is not properly configured! See above.                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

```

qualcuno sa' dirmi se c'e' una soluzione?

vi posto i dati della mia gentoo...

```
hacklab ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

###################################################

#

#                                                             brigante~

#

#                                                     make.conf for Gentoo

#                                                      GNU/Linux  ~amd64

#

###################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

###################################################

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=core2 -03 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -pipe"

#CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

###################################################

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ "

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ \

                http://gentoo.inode.at/ \

                http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gento \

                http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo \

                http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo \

                http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ \

                http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/gentoo.org/ \

                http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ \

                http://128.213.5.34/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

###################################################

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://ftp.first-world.info/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="mmx sse sse2 X gtk pygtk -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 dbus udev hal dvd evdev encode \

     lame mad mp3 win32codecs amr ogg aac libcaca flac ipod alsa win64codecs \

     oss ssl nls hddtemp truetype xinerama imlib svg jpg jpeg png tiff \

     gnutls lm_sensors ffmpeg audiofile bash-completion python \

     mozilla cups vlc matroska live qt3support cairo opengl bsf xvmc \

     symlink svn git subversion mercurial templates bash-completion \

     cups dbus gtk tk tcltk ldap opengl pam fat jfs ntfs ext3 ext4 samba nas gsm fontconfig \

     win32codecs theora stream skins skins2 samba run-as-root djvu gps wifi"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/"

EBEEP_IGNORE="yes"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /var/lib/layman/layman/make.conf

PORTAGE_REPO_DUPLICATE_WARN="0"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 ppc ppc64 x86_64"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="arm i386 x86_64"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

#RUBY_TARGETS="system-wide"

#RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

#PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

```

```
hacklab ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r11 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r11-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 14 Oct 2010 05:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://ftp.first-world.info/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/os2007 /usr/local/portage/layman/dottout /usr/local/portage/layman/anarchy /usr/local/portage/layman/python /usr/local/portage/layman/dberkholz /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr audiofile bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bsf bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evdev exif ext3 ext4 fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gif git gnutls gpm gps gsm gtk hal hddtemp iconv imlib ipod ipv6 jfs jpeg jpg lame lcms ldap libcaca libnotify live lm_sensors mad matroska mercurial mikmod mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd pygtk python qt3support readline reflection run-as-root samba sdl session skins skins2 spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream subversion svg svn symlink sysfs tcltk tcpd templates theora tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb vlc vorbis wifi win64codecs x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php-5.2" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 ppc ppc64 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="arm i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## cloc3

ti sei accertato di aver eseguito questo passo fondamentale?

----------

## Apetrini

A parte che l'indirizzo  http://127.0.0.1:8333 è sbagliato, in quanto sulla 8333 hai https, http sulla 8222.

Non hai immesso il codice seriale(dovresti) e "forse" ti manca app-emulation/vmware-vix ( che fa parte delle "post dependencies" di vmware-server). Mi meraviglio che tu non ce l'abbia...(se è veramente cosi).

----------

## brigante

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ti sei accertato di aver eseguito questo passo fondamentale?

 

si me ne sono accertato e purtroppo non worka, il file non e' proprio presente  :Sad: 

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> A parte che l'indirizzo http://127.0.0.1:8333 è sbagliato, in quanto sulla 8333 hai https, http sulla 8222.
> 
> Non hai immesso il codice seriale(dovresti) e "forse" ti manca app-emulation/vmware-vix ( che fa parte delle "post dependencies" di vmware-server). Mi meraviglio che tu non ce l'abbia...(se è veramente cosi).

 

l' indirizzo l' ho digitato manualmente qui' nel post, ma quando avvii vmware, firefox apre una nuova tab all' indirizzo corretto ovviamente. Il codice seriale va inserito prima o dopo non e' importante.

per vmware-vix ce l' ho, anche se dall' output mi spunta fuori che: non e' configurato correttamente, di farlo e di rilanciare emerge --config vmware, (oppure l' /opt/.....vmware-config.pl), ma sinceramente questa cosa non mi aveva portato problemi nella penultima installazione che feci, parliamo del kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5, ora invece ho il  kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r11.

in un post che non trovo piu' si diceva di rimuovere manualmente i moduli e farli ripartire nuovamente dall' /etc/init.d/vmware start, se non sbaglio, ma non vorrei dire baggianate.

grazie a tutti intanto =)

----------

## cloc3

 *brigante wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  il file non e' proprio presente 
> 
> 

 

questo è un bene! quel file non ci deve stare: è una vera iattura.

quale versione di vmware stai usando?

a me sembra che portage distribuisca una versione vecchia di vmware-vix, non sincronizzata con quella di vmware-server. facci attenzione.

fai anche attenzione alle versioni di openssl che stai utilizzando.

il sistema sta passando a openssl-1.*, mentre vmware vuole ancora openssl-0.9.*.

in portage ci sono le versioni slotted ed emerge dovrebbe sistemare tutto da sè (soprattutto se usi sys-apps/portage-2.2*).

ma darei un'occhio lo stesso alla cosa, magari con un revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Apetrini

A questo punto direi di guardare nei log per vedere se c'è qualcosa di evidente.

Dovrebbero essere in "/var/log/vmware/hostd.log" (è un link che punta al file log attuale).

----------

## brigante

niente da fare, vago nella sfiga piu' totale :S

ho downgradato a openssl 0.9.8o  riemerso vmwre-vix vmware-modules e la server configurandola, dopodiche' mi rispunta fuori il file not_configured e rimuovendolo o no l' output e' il seguente:

```
hacklab ~ # /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   VM communication interface socket family:                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                                                                                                                         [ !! ]

 * VMware is not properly configured! See above.                                                                                                                        [ !! ]

```

quindi fallisce all' avvio del NAT ma anche quando faccio l' emerge dopo l' unmerge -C di tutto, parte tutto bene, ma al login il form non si presenta e nuovamente al refresh della pagina mi riva' nuovamente in "The connection was reset..."

sto usando portage 2.1.8.3 e VMware Server 2.0.2 build-203138

e come sempre:

VMware VIX API failed to install. Please correct the problem and run 

vmware-config.pl again.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> A questo punto direi di guardare nei log per vedere se c'è qualcosa di evidente.
> 
> Dovrebbero essere in "/var/log/vmware/hostd.log" (è un link che punta al file log attuale).

 

```

hacklab # cat /var/log/vmware/hostd.log

Log for VMware Server, pid=6846, version=2.0.2, build=build-203138, option=Release, section=2

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.433 'App' 140542064936704 info] Current working directory: /var/log/vmware

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.433 'Handle checker' 140542064936704 info] Setting system limit of 2048

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.434 'Handle checker' 140542064936704 info] Set system limit to 2048

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.434 'App' 140542064936704 info] Trying blklistsvc

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.434 'App' 140542064936704 info] Trying cimsvc

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.435 'App' 140542064936704 info] Trying directorysvc

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.435 'App' 140542064936704 info] Trying hostsvc

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.545 'NetworkProvider' 140542064936704 info] Unable to load hardware info file /etc/sysconfig/hwconf

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.545 'NetworkProvider' 140542064936704 info] Retrieving ip address failed for wlan0

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.550 'NetworkProvider' 140542064936704 info] Ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR failed for nic vmnet8

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.550 'NetworkProvider' 140542064936704 info] Active ftp is 1

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.550 'NetworkProvider' 140542064936704 info] Allowanyoui is 1

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.550 'NetworkProvider' 140542064936704 info] udptimeout is 60

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.551 'NetworkProvider' 140542064936704 info] Ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR failed for nic vmnet1

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.554 'Hostsvc::AutoStartManager' 140542064936704 info] VM autostart configuration: /etc/vmware/hostd/vmAutoStart.xml

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.759 'Locale' 140542064936704 info] Locale subsystem initialized from /opt/vmware/server/lib/hostd/locale/ with default locale en.

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.759 'ResourcePool ha-root-pool' 140542064936704 info] Resource pool instantiated

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.759 'ResourcePool ha-root-pool' 140542064936704 info] Refresh interval: 60 seconds

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.771 'HostsvcPlugin' 140542064936704 info] Plugin initialized

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.771 'App' 140542064936704 info] Trying httpnfcsvc

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.771 'App' 140542064936704 info] Trying internalsvc

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.771 'App' 140542064936704 info] Trying nfcsvc

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.771 'Nfc' 140542064936704 info] Breakpoints disabled

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.772 'Libs' 140542064936704 info] Using system libcrypto, version 9080AF

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.773 'Nfc' 140542064936704 info] File Services initialized fmgr([N6NfcSvc14NfcFileManagerE:0x43c35c8])

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.774 'App' 140542064936704 info] Trying ovfmgrsvc

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.774 'App' 140542064936704 info] Trying partitionsvc

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.774 'App' 140542064936704 info] Trying proxysvc

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.774 'Proxysvc' 140542064936704 info] Proxy config filepath is /etc/vmware/hostd/proxy.xml

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.775 'Proxysvc' 140542064936704 panic] Another process is listening on the proxy port.

[2010-10-16 07:22:01.775 'Proxysvc' 140542064936704 panic] Please make sure other instances of hostd are not running

```

ora ho appena re-installato VirtualBox, (visto che di vmware non se ne parla), ma spero sia una soluzione provvisoria sinceramente.

voi che soluzione usate per virtualizzare OS?

se mi butto a leggere 2 righe di doc in giro per installare Xen riusciro' ad ottenere un risultato simile a VMware o si tratta sempre di risoluzioni e performances basse come rispettivamente per VirtualBox e QEmu ?

come sempre grazie di tutto ragazzi.

----------

## cloc3

 *brigante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VMware VIX API failed to install. Please correct the problem and run 
> 
> vmware-config.pl again.
> ...

 

che versioni usi di vmware-server e vmware-vix?

a me sembra che il vmware-vix presente in portage sia vecchiotto.

di conseguenza ho installato a manina quello corrispondente al mio server dal sito ufficiale.

comprendo il tuo smarrimento perché a me sono capitate le stesse cose che succedono a te.

purtroppo il software proprietario è fatto di quella stoffa. massimo di incompatibilità.

ma, alla fine, ti garantisco che tutto si dovrebbe sistemare.

se avessi un po di tempo, mi piacerebbe provare kvm.

ho fatto alcuni esperimenti e mi è piaciuto moltissimo.

in particolare, mi sono reso conto che la migrazione da vmware è molto semplice.

purtroppo, non ho potuto ancora fare dei tentativi in produzione.

----------

## brigante

gentilissimi come sempre =)

cmq, la vmware-server e' alla vers.   2.0.2.203138-r1

mentre la vix e' alla 1.6.2.156745-r2

ora sto lavorando con Virtualbox e dopo un minimo di sbattimento sono riuscito ad ottenere un risultato quasi decente, (nulla a che vedere con VMware naturalmente), pero' riesco a fare il minimo indispensabile.

Ho ri-provato QEmu ma l' ho tolto subito...

Ora leggero' qualcosa su KVM, mi hanno detto che Xen e' all' altezza di VMware ma non voglio passare altri 2/3 giorni a leggere doc in giro per ritrovarmi nelle condizioni attuali, quindi credo che mi terro' VBox fino a quando non riesco a mettere a posto la VMware-Server, (ma dovrei rinunciare a nuovi kernel almeno per 4/5 mesi secondo i miei calcoli:D).

btw Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

```

rhserver vmware # /opt/vmware/vix/bin/vmrun -T server -h https://localhost:8333/sdk -u vmware -p password start "[vm] vm/vm.vmx"

Error: The specified service provider was not found

```

su questo punto, ho trovato la soluzione qui.

----------

## brigante

con il post che mi hai suggerito ho risolto " un po' ", ovvero:

allo start/restart/stop del demone ottengo:

```

hacklab ~ # /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                    [ ok ]

 *   VM communication interface socket family:                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                           [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                           [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   VMware Server Authentication Daemon (background)                                           [ ok ]

 *   Shared Memory Available                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Starting VMware management services:                                                       [ !! ]

 *   VMware Server Host Agent (background)                                                      [ ok ]

 *   VMware Virtual Infrastructure Web Access                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Starting VMware autostart virtual machines:                                                [ !! ]

 *   Virtual machines                                                                           [ ok ]

```

quando avvio faccio il login, (ed e' gia' tanto, la prossima volta col cavolo che installo nuovi kernel se non strettamente necessario...), creo tutte le macchine virtuali che voglio ma quando le faccio partire tramite console, con il plugin per ffox, non si aprono restituendomi il seguente errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cannot access virtual machine console. The request timed out.
> 
> The attempt to acquire a valid session ticket for "WindowsXpSpk2" took longer than expected. If this problem persists, contact your system administrator.
> ...

 

sul forum di VMware dicono che sia colpa di ffox, dei suoi vari plugin come flashblock ad esempio ma anche con un nuovo profilo non cambia nulla.

domani appena ho una mezz' ora libera provo installando un nuovo browser e vediamo come va.

intanto grazie mille cloc3  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *brigante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sul forum di VMware dicono che sia colpa di ffox,

 

se io ho problemi con rdesktop e con vmrun, come lo spiegano?

la verità è che gli eseguibili di vmware sono del 2009 e che il mondo galoppa, mentre loro proteggono il software.

----------

## brigante

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *brigante wrote:*   
> 
> sul forum di VMware dicono che sia colpa di ffox, 
> 
> se io ho problemi con rdesktop e con vmrun, come lo spiegano?
> ...

 

vero, ho appena provato con opera ed e' anche peggio di ffox.

----------

## cloc3

porc. chiedo scusa: ho editato il mio precedente post, mentre avrei dovuto solo quotarlo, perdendo un link importante.

però è anche importante il link qui sotto.

quindi riesumo il post.

```

rhserver vmware # /opt/vmware/vix/bin/vmrun -T server -h https://localhost:8333/sdk -u vmware -p password start "[vm] vm/vm.vmx"

Error: The specified service provider was not found

```

su questo punto, ho trovato la soluzione qui.

----------

